# Looking for feedback on Vision Kamado M Series grill? (Sams Club only?)



## todbnla (Jan 10, 2015)

Found a "smoking" deal on one of these new @ $*199*, they were $399 on black friday, so I am looking for feedback on this model and how this one compares to the B Series?

PLMK













IMAGE_534.jpeg



__ todbnla
__ Jan 10, 2015


















1217002955.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

It looks like a good deal. Try looking for reviews with the search bar.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## todbnla (Jan 11, 2015)

themule69 said:


> It looks like a good deal. Try looking for reviews with the search bar.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I did but it seems this particular model is a Sam's only version as it appears to be discontinued and I don't see any reviews or posts on  the M series on here or even on you tube, general Vision Kamado B series but no M...looks like a smaller "egg" with a few less bells and whistles but will work nicely w/my Weber Genesis and MES 40.













IMG_3629.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 11, 2015


----------



## todbnla (Jan 14, 2015)

Got the Kamado a new cover to match its brothers and sisters...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Us80HiSvVCe8UYrzs0tQFG9-rJhldxMFVTNwrLNd1dQ7=w804-



__ todbnla
__ Jan 14, 2015






$28 made by Classic Accessories, their "Hickory" line from Amazon.


----------



## barnee72 (Feb 21, 2015)

Todbnla what size cover from amazon did you order for your vision m? Did you set up a heat deflector yet? Thanks


----------



## todbnla (Feb 21, 2015)

barnee72 said:


> Todbnla what size cover from amazon did you order for your vision m? Did you set up a heat deflector yet? Thanks


[h1]Classic Accessories 55-202-012401-EC from Amazon @ $28 and Italian Origins 12-1/2-Inch Round Pizza Stone also from Amazon @ $13.97, to be honest, I think a 10" pizza stone would work best. [/h1]


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

todbnla said:


> Got the Kamado a new cover to match its brothers and sisters...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After you have had some time to use it please take the time to post a review on here so other will have so ino.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jonf (Feb 22, 2015)

I bought one from Sam's as well. VERY impressed with it so far after 3 cooks. Temp gauge had a little problem but Vision sent a new one that seems fine.

It's my second Vision. The first had 'issues" which seem to be all ironed out now.

It's a little smaller than I'm used to but it will cook 7 6oz burgers at once and double that if you get the (separate) top grill. I'll post up a review and some pics in a different thread.













pork20_zpstl8uebso.jpg



__ jonf
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## ozsmoker (Feb 27, 2015)

JonF said:


> I bought one from Sam's as well. VERY impressed with it so far after 3 cooks. Temp gauge had a little problem but Vision sent a new one that seems fine.
> 
> It's my second Vision. The first had 'issues" which seem to be all ironed out now.
> 
> ...


any update on posting your review?

i just got one of these and am looking for a pizza stone/heat deflector and a top-tier cooking grate


----------



## jonf (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't had time quite yet but pics are done and I'll pretty much copy over what I posted on Kamado Guru,  but as far as a cooking stone goes, get to a Sam's Club and get their accessories pack for 99 bux. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/kamado-accessory-kit/prod14170028.ip?navAction=

That will give you an indirect heat stone, a larger (pizza) stone, a half cast iron griddle an electric starter and a ash scraper/shovel.

A top rack is available directly from Vision for $35.00 shipped free and no tax. They have a cover as well for $40. again shipping is free and no tax. Vision had them to my door in 3 days.


----------



## ozsmoker (Feb 28, 2015)

JonF said:


> I haven't had time quite yet but pics are done and I'll pretty much copy over what I posted on Kamado Guru,  but as far as a cooking stone goes, get to a Sam's Club and get their accessories pack for 99 bux. http://www.samsclub.com/sams/kamado-accessory-kit/prod14170028.ip?navAction=
> 
> That will give you an indirect heat stone, a larger (pizza) stone, a half cast iron griddle an electric starter and a ash scraper/shovel.
> 
> A top rack is available directly from Vision for $35.00 shipped free and no tax. They have a cover as well for $40. again shipping is free and no tax. Vision had them to my door in 3 days.


i saw your post on kamado guru, thinking i may just do that, buy the accessory pack and the top rack for $135 total or so

i was initially thinking about a DIY method to save some money, where i buy some pizza stones, 3rd party grates, etc, etc to do everything but am afraid i'll just waste money if i get it wrong especially considering i've never used a kamado before


----------



## jonf (Feb 28, 2015)

I can tell you that when I had my Vision Classic B from Costco, I went through 2 of the thinner style pizza stones from WalMart trying to save a couple bux. They crack...

The lava stones out of the accessory kit have been at 600+ with no problems whatsoever.


----------



## ozsmoker (Feb 28, 2015)

JonF said:


> I can tell you that when I had my Vision Classic B from Costco, I went through 2 of the thinner style pizza stones from WalMart trying to save a couple bux. They crack...
> 
> The lava stones out of the accessory kit have been at 600+ with no problems whatsoever.


i'm buying the accessory pack for sure then

is the separate top grill grate used for extra space only, or do you use it to do low temp smokes?

i'm having some difficulty understanding how all the pieces fit together.

do these examples sound right?

      bake a pizza - use the lava rock on the main grate

      sear a steak - use main grate

      smoke pork butt - use lava rock on main grate as heat deflector, then use top rack for pork butt? or does lava rock go underneath main grate?

also which lava rock do you use in each of the examples, large or smaller one?

is the electric starter useful too?

also, i see CGS has a round drip pan... is it useful to use aluminum foil over a lava rock when it's not being used directly for cooking?


----------



## jonf (Feb 28, 2015)

There's 2 separate size stones. The smaller diameter one fits below the main grate for indirect cooking on the main grate (or indirect cooking on the accessory grate if you get one).

The larger stone fits on the main grate with a little modification to the grate. It fits fine "as is" on the accessory grate.

Most folks doing pizza will use the accessory grate if they have it as the results seem to come out well with the higher heat up inside the dome. I haven't tried it yet.

I have done pizza on a regular gas grill with and without a stone. Both are FAR superior to any I have ever bought at a pizza shop so however you do it, it's gonna be good :)

Steaks I did indirect (lower stone in) and seared on the cast iron grill in the accessory kit.

I haven't done a pork butt yet. Next weekend I'm planning on doing a butt comparison between the Kamado and my smoker.

On the Kamado the idea is indirect with a drip pan on top of the lower lava stone. I'm probably going to use the main rack for the butt, however that may change at cooking time.

I have a "thing" for wings and that accessory grate doubles my capacity. I usually cook 10 pounds at a time...

I always use the electric starter. The one in the accessory kit is a good one. I melted 2 cheapies from Lowes...

You can't close the lid on it, which is fine. It takes about 10 or so minutes to get the charcoal going. Pull it out, close the lid and set your vents. Easy :)

I probably will get some accessories at CGS if they get a 1/2 stone that fits and they have a nice drip pan. I like the Woo ring they have because I'm thinking about a Wok...lol

Without a drip pan I may try foil on the stone, but when I did it on a Pizza stone it didn't work out so well. I'll probably just go with a drip pan.

I DID season both lava stones though. There's nothing mentioned in the instructions about doing that, but there is a company that sells lava grilling stones (that look identical) and they recommend it as do most folks cooling on lava that I could find on youtube.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 1, 2015)

JonF said:


> ...
> Steaks I did indirect (lower stone in) and seared on the cast iron grill in the accessory kit.
> 
> ...
> ...


Have you tried steaks directly on the stone?

You will have to share your wing recipe.... who doesn't have a thing for wings???

I searched and couldn't find how to season a lava grilling stone, I need to do that and season the entire grill. I got the accessory pack and am about to order the top rack too.


----------



## jonf (Mar 1, 2015)

I did a reverse sear on the stone and it was WONDERFUL!

http://www.islandgrillstone.com/support/getting-started.php has instructions for seasoning a lava stone.

Here's a couple videos


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 5, 2015)

got all the accessories including top rack, tried to make pizzas today using the smaller stone as a deflector and the larger stone on the top rack

i could only get the vision to 450-500 and then it dropped back down... not sure if i used enough charcoal, i thought i used too much to begin with

1st pizza had a thick crust and didn't cook well at all, everything was soggy and it took around 15min

2nd pizza was a lot better, less ingredients and thinner crust, but still not that great


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a buddy with a vision. He loves his.


----------



## ozsmoker (Mar 11, 2015)

tried to use this twice for cooking pizza and both times couldn't get the dome temp past 400

i lay bigger charcoal on the bottom, then place the electric starter, then more charcoal on top till about half full. 10 mins or so later take the electric starter out and move the charcoal around a little

then immediately after i put in the lava deflector stone, then the grate, then the upper grate and on top of that the larger lava stone and close it up with both vents on max airflow

am i doing something wrong?


----------



## jonf (Mar 18, 2015)

I have not tried high heat / pizza cooking yet. All I've done is practiced maintaining 250 and 350. I'll see about trying to get high temps this weekend.


----------



## todbnla (Sep 18, 2016)

*Sorry for not updating sooner!*

We fell in love with this lil grill, in fact, we have moved our MES 40 and Weber off the patio and into my 30x40 shop in the back yard because we never use them anymore. My wife even knows how to start this grill with the lil weber fire starter blocks and we both love using it. I found an easier way to light ours a buddy turned me onto, he said I just use my MAPP gas torch, I tried it once and never looked back, 30-60 or so seconds using one of those and your on your way, YMMV!

My only regret is finding replacement parts for these like a replacement cooking grill which is 16 7/8" round, anyone know of a replacment, been meaning to call visions and ask.


----------

